# Lead CLimber/Foreman/Arborist



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 16, 2007)

Tree Care Help Wanted
We are a tree care company operating mainly in Boston, MA and the southern and western suburbs, specializing in high quality pruning and health care of trees of all sizes. We have been in business for 27 years and have an exceptional reputation for quality and customer service.

We offer not only excellent pay and benefits, but to someone who is interested in building their own future while helping the company grow, we also offer the opportunity to receive an ownership stake in the company.

We are currently seeking a skilled, productivity-oriented tree climber/arborist with pruning and crew leadership experience.

We will also consider applications from experienced climbers who do not have the background as a crew leader.

In addition, we are always interested in inexperienced applicants who would like to learn the trade.

Compensation can range from $30,000 to well over $70,000 per year, depending on skill level.


Lead Climber - Compensation is above the average for good climbers with sufficient knowledge of tree CARE. Must be able to run their own crew and work independently on job sites. Start time is 6:30am until the end of the day. Rigging experience and ability to train other is a great benefit, must speak English for this position. $35,000 - $70,000

PHC - We are looking for pesticide licensed employees with drivers license, under CDL. Must have knowledge in insect identification, tree identification. We will train the right candidate. Compensation $30,000.00 - $60,000.00 Must be willing to put in some extra hours in the spring time.

Skilled ground worker - We are always looking for skilled ground workers, we train to climb employees who want to put in the effort. Most ground workers are up in trees after the first year. If you have experience with chainsaws, chippers, stump grinding, etc. We pay top dollar. 

The best way to contact us is by email for the initial correspondence we want to hire for the winter so don't wait contact us soon.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## lxt (Nov 16, 2007)

Just curious as to why such a large gap; $35-$70,000 & $30-$60,000 Ive just never seen such a large in between margin. its usually in increments of 5-10,000. Just wandering!!


LXT......


----------



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 16, 2007)

It all depends on the skill level, certs, license, etc. If a first year climber walks in the door he/she is not going to get the same salary as a skilled rigger, with the ability to produce and run a crew. 

What does it matter the salary range? If you are interested in a job and you have the skills to pay the bills then send a resume. Nothing to lose and everything to gain. 

People who get work done right with little supervision can work with customer's, has a strong work ethic and can work year round make more money.... Dig it?

You can call or email at the following numbers/addresses...

[email protected]
(617) 522-6071
(617) 524-TREE


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 16, 2007)

lxt said:


> Just curious as to why such a large gap; $35-$70,000 & $30-$60,000 Ive just never seen such a large in between margin. its usually in increments of 5-10,000. Just wandering!!
> 
> 
> LXT......



Lets face it, a good, skilled climber/foreman isn't getting out of bed for 35k. I wonder how many people at that co are making 70k? 

How many crews are you running CLMB? What kind of equipment do you have? Benefits? 401K? Year round work?


----------



## oldirty (Nov 16, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> Lets face it, a good, skilled climber/foreman isn't getting out of bed for 35k. I wonder how many people at that co are making 70k?
> 
> How many crews are you running CLMB? What kind of equipment do you have? Benefits? 401K? Year round work?



i seem to like your line of thinking donnyo.

what about vaca baby?



oldirty


----------



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 18, 2007)

Like I said earlier if you are interested in a job contact me. I am not going to list all of my incentives here on a public forum.

If your good at what you do then apply for a job. If you are not interested please move on to the next post. 

Thank you for your interest....

:deadhorse:


----------



## oldirty (Nov 18, 2007)

what is the arborway anyway, climb high? 

i mean these are some simple questions. if you wont tell me what kind of equipment you run or if you offer any benefits then why would i want to work for ya?

if i was hiring i would be showing it all off to a prospective employee.


thats just me though.






oldirty


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 19, 2007)

Good advert, if your worth the money its there!


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 19, 2007)

you're asking too many questions 'oldirty...................now get back to work!


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Nov 20, 2007)

Any on going safety training? $$ is nice but a safe workplace is even better


----------



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 20, 2007)

We are always doing safety training. Tailgate Safety, rescue, all gear provided, etc. Again, I just wanted to post some particulars here people are most interested in and that seems to be money, money. 

We pay for certs as well if that was going to be your next question.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 20, 2007)

CLMB HIGH said:


> Tree Care Help Wanted
> We are a tree care company operating mainly in Boston, MA and the southern and western suburbs, specializing in high quality pruning and health care of trees of all sizes. We have been in business for 27 years and have an exceptional reputation for quality and customer service.
> 
> We offer not only excellent pay and benefits, but to someone who is interested in building their own future while helping the company grow, we also offer the opportunity to receive an ownership stake in the company.
> ...


Honestly I can't afford to work for ya'all
the pay is fair but Boston where in the heck is that must be out
in California or New York, it is funny but I can't afford to work for an outfit
other than my own and sometimes not even my own is enough 
100.000 and forty acer deer paradise moving expense , good crew,
good boss, I may think of leaving that far! I may go one state over
either way for less but Boston man is that Maine


----------



## oldirty (Nov 20, 2007)

i wouldnt worry about them ropensaddizzle.

from what i hear they spike their prunes. 

probably leave you out in the cold come february and tell you to beat it.






oldirty


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 20, 2007)

CLMB HIGH said:


> We pay for certs as well if that was going to be your next question.



It wasn't. 

But since you brought it up; how many of my potential future co-workers are certified?


----------



## CLMB HIGH (Nov 20, 2007)

Between licensing and Certifications we have two MAA/ISA Licensed workers and more on their way to certs/licensing. We are still looking for quality climbers and a PHC person willing to learn the field.


----------

